# If the 3 sries ever loooks like this



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm never buying one.

I hope this rumor is a joke on us. That thing looks hideous.


----------



## ladiezcallmeh (Jun 29, 2009)

i like it personally


----------



## Mo.licious (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen this concept also. I'm not a fan either dood. I guess this is the fad in the car industry right now...a hatchback-like profile design called "sport-back"


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

I don't think it's so bad...but bear in mind that it's an artist's concept; a fantasy. Certainly has more personality than the E90, but the grill size is now bordering on truly obnoxious.


----------



## Barca93 (May 31, 2009)

It wont look that exaggerated bc its just a concept.. but its not all that bad


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

I think it is a joke on you, It looks like the doors of an E90 and the front and rear of that new 5-series touring thing.


----------



## boogety (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmmm, not pretty, but it could be a lot worse... I'd have to see it in person... 

It's like when the Cadillacs got all angular a few years back, I thought they looked horrible, but since, a CTS kinda grew on me, now I don't even notice them. _Still _wouldn't have one, but... you _do _get used to new designs after a while.


----------



## elhombre (Dec 28, 2007)

Resembles a mercedes imo. Why would they do that? (heh, heh)


----------



## jack_ski (Feb 19, 2009)

I like it. I'm just sayin..........


----------



## Solomonjappa (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup thats what it looks like to me, a E class.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

AlboBMW said:


> I'm never buying one.
> 
> I hope this rumor is a joke on us. That thing looks hideous.


What's not to like? It's a beautiful car. (IMHO)


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats the new 5 series F10 or it looks exactly like it.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

It's got a strong resemblance to the upcoming 5 GT, but looks better IMO.

Here's the 5 GT:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

looks too much like a CLS - 55


----------



## Ryans323i (Jan 24, 2009)

It looks better than the current e-90 Accord, I mean 3 series.


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

The body is too beefy and it looks too agressive. Why is the car angry? I like a stern look on a car but not a "I'm pissed of for no reason" look.

And that grill: it looks like the mouth of Sauron:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a space ship. Just like every other car BMW has came out with since they retired the E46s.


----------



## conzbmw (Dec 16, 2008)

looks like the new 7 series. That e90 makes me want to puke...They had a great reference to Chris Bangle on top gear the other night..saying that hes butchered every BMW hes touched.


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't mind the new M5. Or the new M3 Sedan.
But everything else looks like crap.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

AlboBMW said:


> The body is too beefy and it looks too agressive. Why is the car angry? I like a stern look on a car but not a "I'm pissed of for no reason" look.
> 
> And that grill: it looks like the mouth of Sauron:


:rofl:

WRT the grill, they had to make it taller due to European pedestrian protection/safety laws or so I've read.


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

It looks like a downsized X6 to me. Which is not a good thing at all.


----------



## drewpsb70 (Aug 4, 2004)

i'd buy it...

sure looks better than the current crap they call the E90...E92 excepted...


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

drewpsb70 said:


> *i'd buy it...*
> 
> sure looks better than the current crap they call the E90...E92 excepted...


You might want to hold on to your money until you see the (appropriately named) rear end.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

milobloom242 said:


>


Now, THIS Fugly beast looks like "Volvo meets Pontiac Aztek meets BMW"....it just ain`t happenin` for me....

The artist`s rendition of that new model, on the other hand, looks like a shrunken-down 7er crossed with a new Benz....it ain`t all bad....


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Why do people always get their panties all wadded up when a new design is presented?

For an artist's sketch this is pretty tame. We know the front will look somewhat like the new 7 and while I am not a fan of that design I am sure over the years it will evolve and grow on me.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

...and everyone complained when Chris Bangle designed the... Oh wait, Chris Bangle is gone and the future is not looking quite so bright anymore. To my eye that looks like the new F10 5er.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

cwinter said:


> Why do people always get their panties all wadded up when a new design is presented?
> 
> For an artist's sketch this is pretty tame. We know the front will look somewhat like the new 7 and while I am not a fan of that design I am sure over the years it will evolve and grow on me.


Yeah I get tired of outdated BMW owners saying newer BMWs look like crap..
:bawling:


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you guys notice the Audi style LED light set up beneath the headlights?
:rofl:


----------



## Araq44 (Dec 16, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Yeah I get tired of outdated BMW owners saying newer BMWs look like crap..
> :bawling:


us older 3 guys like the soft curves and not the hard lines of new car designs, that is all.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Araq44 said:


> us older 3 guys like the soft curves and not the hard lines of new car designs, that is all.


And there is nothin' wrong with that.

I agree with, Kzang, looks pretty big for a 3er. I mostly like the aggressive lines though.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know what you older 3 series guys are going to do cause nothing lasts forever, and eventually your outdated 3er is going to die :rofl:

And yes that concept car is definitely the new F10 ( 5 series ) so you 3ers don't have to worry about anything


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it. Although I have seen this picture before and I believe it was advertised as an artist's concept of a future 5-series.


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

Araq44 said:


> us older 3 guys like the soft curves and not the hard lines of new car designs, that is all.


I;m not old at all age wise and BMW ownership wise, but I appreciate a nicely designed car. BMW can make something newer without making like look like it feeds on small mammals. Just because something is new, it does not mean it is pretty, or good.

For example the current 5 series is ugly for BMW standards.

It looks too facelifted, or like the version of car-botox. 









The E46 is the best designed car BMW has ever made.










Look at this balanced look of class, power, aggressiveness, and agility.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

woah i thought ts was a new 7 i dont think its that bad


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

AlboBMW, the E46 M3 you are showing is is not stock, so comparing it to a new 5er being face lifted is kind of moot.

In general, people are always partial to the looks of their own vehicle, since they obviously bought it. 

I am not a huge fan of the new 5er but with the sports package and aero kit that comes standard on the higher end 5ers (I think!) it looks pretty dang sweet.

Perhaps, "To each their own" is a good way of looking at it? :dunno:


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

cwinter said:


> AlboBMW, the E46 M3 you are showing is is not stock, so comparing it to a new 5er being face lifted is kind of moot.
> 
> In general, people are always partial to the looks of their own vehicle, since they obviously bought it.
> 
> ...


1. I knew it was not stock. It was the first image that popped on Google so I put it on there. I knew the enthusiasts on here would know what I was talking about.

2. I don't think my car is all that to tell you the truth. The grill is too narrow, and it only has 184HP. I still think that the lines, and the body of the E46 is the best designed car, imo.

3. We're not comparing personal cars here, even though I always say "to each his own," we are comparing the future of the BMW design. 

A lot of people made the point that the first picture I posted was only an artists' rendition, which is fine, but I qualified my post by saying "IF the 3 series ever looks like this..." the statement clearly means that I knew it was only a design.

Anyway, I love bimmers, but IF BMW goes the way of that picture I posted, I will stick to my E46 until it literally can't be driven anymore.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

Kzang said:


> Yeah I get tired of outdated BMW owners saying newer BMWs look like crap..
> :bawling:


Presumably because you're insecure (and thus defensive) about your own choices. Since you actually seem to care about what others have to say, you probably bought that car on the assumption that it would leave a positive impression on others, rather than be content in your own self-satisfaction.

For what it's worth, I think the E60 is fugly and the E90 is boring (though LCI/facelift helps) - but I also think the F01 is an improvement on the E65, find the E92 to be reasonably attractive and consider the new Z4 to be a beautiful car. So I suppose your new "new vs. old" theory doesn't hold much water, does it?


----------



## SlimKlim (Sep 11, 2008)

Araq44 said:


> us older 3 guys like the soft curves and not the hard lines of new car designs, that is all.


Yeah, "soft" :eeps:


----------



## firefightermdc (Oct 4, 2005)

i think that new one looks like a bimmer had a wild night with tequila and an audi...and spawned that demon offspring


----------



## buckybadger (Dec 21, 2008)

AlboBMW said:


> I'm never buying one.
> 
> I hope this rumor is a joke on us. That thing looks hideous.


Like it a lot, I'm going for it :thumbup:


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this "huge, tall grille" trend the result of new car-pedestrian crash safety requirements? 
I read that some time ago...


----------



## BerfsBimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Kzang said:


> Thats the new 5 series F10 or it looks exactly like it.


+1...Except the one pictured has regrown a mustache.


----------



## WINDonSKIN (Nov 23, 2007)

Its funny all the different opinions:rofl: I love the beefy look with attitude. Remove 2-doors and put an M badge on it-:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Bethesda E39 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this "huge, tall grille" trend the result of new car-pedestrian crash safety requirements?
> I read that some time ago...


ding ding ding we have a winner...

helps the thing breathe as well! :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AlboBMW said:


> The E46 is the best designed car BMW has ever made.


E30 owners laugh histerically at you.



> Look at this balanced look of class, power, aggressiveness, and agility.


While I like the looks of the e46 (so much so that I bought one), that thing is hideous.

Back on topic, my first thought was seeing that picture is :just what BMW always needed, a four-door ti. I thought the 318ti was the reason BMW always says we in the USA don't get any hatchbacks (like the nice 1 series 3 and 5 doors).

Of course, I remember all the concept drawings of the e92 that looked like a RSX with a Pontiac nose. Thankfully, the finished product looks nothing like that.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Concept looks pretty cool to me, but I always wait to see it in person.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

The car looks nice to me:thumbup:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

akhbhaat said:


> I don't think it's so bad...but bear in mind that it's an artist's concept; a fantasy. Certainly has more personality than the E90, but the grill size is now bordering on truly obnoxious.


Yup. That's the one part of the vehicle that I really don't like.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

I like it! looks like a four door six series, and I do have to get those kids to hockey


----------



## bmrboy2008 (May 20, 2008)

I kinda like it actually.....but I'd never buy a 3 series anyway.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

AlboBMW said:


> I;m not old at all age wise and BMW ownership wise, but I appreciate a nicely designed car. BMW can make something newer without making like look like it feeds on small mammals. Just because something is new, it does not mean it is pretty, or good.
> 
> For example the current 5 series is ugly for BMW standards.
> 
> ...


No, the late 50s 507 is the best car BMW ever designed =)


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well what a surprise off course you think E46 is the best looking because you own a 325i.

By the way I would have to disagree with you on the point that the current E60 5er is an ugly car. In my opinion it looks better then its counter parts like last generation E, A6, or GS. In our house hold we currently have E46 330i sedan and E60 545i and if I was to pick one on looks it would have to be hands down the E60 5er over the E46 3er sedan.

To me the E60 5er looks great....it looks mean, sporty and stylish and obviously better then the more plain looking E46 3er sedan.












AlboBMW said:


> I;m not old at all age wise and BMW ownership wise, but I appreciate a nicely designed car. BMW can make something newer without making like look like it feeds on small mammals. Just because something is new, it does not mean it is pretty, or good.
> 
> For example the current 5 series is ugly for BMW standards.
> 
> ...


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

AlboBMW said:


> I'm never buying one.
> 
> I hope this rumor is a joke on us. That thing looks hideous.


I like it. I think it looks amazing. They should also actually put-out those rims: very nice.

No idea what the back of the car looks like? That's what one should be apprehensive about when it comes to BMW these recent years.


----------



## strongarm73 (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't mind it. Of course, all else aside, I don't really care for the looks of my E90 over my old E46 either, but it's grown on me a bit. I've always thought my E90 looks like a Pontiac had sex with an Acura. Come to think of it, the only style change that I've cared for was the E36-to-E46 change. Not that I didn't like my E36...I just liked the E46 looks better.


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

IT doesn't seem terrible. At least the front end is a bit more bold- the e-90 sedan is too tame for my taste.


----------



## john5 (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like some sort of sick sea creature, luckily its just a photoshop..!


----------



## dj330Ci (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't know what the rear end looks like but I love it. Being Italian I really appreciate rear ends and everything. Aggressive, style, really appreciate the lines. Not a fan of Chris Bangle design. Did Bangle design the e46?


----------



## enamoured (Aug 24, 2008)

It looks a lot like CLS. I love the looks of that car. If the 3 starts looking like that, I am getting one right away.


----------



## nrthface17 (Jul 8, 2009)

personally, im not too big of a fan of the front grill, it's just too big... but otherwise i think it looks good overall!


----------



## rosskey711 (Jun 2, 2009)

that looks the new 7 series front... i hate it... it makes it look like a cadillac... i like the previous generation..

but i love the x6 styling


----------

